# great uni-strut fitting supplier



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

I bought a bunch of fittings from these guys a while back. Good quality, fast delivery, reasonable prices, wide selection, and good customer service/website.

Did I say I was pleased with them?

http://www.strutchannelfittings.com/

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.
EJPHI


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't heard of the company, but it's good to get great service and prices in this kind of economy. I just realized how much strut connectors and brackets are. I just get them off the shelf in the shop and right it up on the work order without ever knowing how much they cost. wowy-zowy!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If you've never browsed a strut supply catalog a suggest you do it. You won't believe the type of assemblies and fittings are available. Knowing what's possible and available will save your ass


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You may want to shop around for better pricing


----------

